# How to sanitize make-up??????



## MisaMayah (Jun 10, 2007)

I was wondering how you do this and with what, where I can get the sanitizing product? 
Is this necessary if i'm the only one using my make-up anyway?
What are the advantages etc..

Thanks guys


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_I was wondering how you do this and with what, where I can get the sanitizing product? 
Is this necessary if i'm the only one using my make-up anyway?
What are the advantages etc..

Thanks guys_

 
Well I sanitize my makeup pretty often (even though I'm the only one to use them as well).

It helps to cut down the bacteria that has accumulated and therefore will help to prolong the life of your makeup items - another reason why I sanitize my stuff often is because I have really sensitive skin and will react/breakout to almost everything
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  If there's a lot of bateria or natural oil accumulation, it increases the chances of causing my skin to react/get irritations/breakout.

I ususally just do a quick cleaning just using alcochol that comes in a spray/mist bottle and spray down everything.

Here's a few examples:

Lipsticks - I usually wipe the top layer down on the tissue and then spray down with alcohol - I just did so for my whole lipstick collection (which took forever since god knows how much junk is in my lippie collection lol) a while ago but usually I regularily only spray down the several that I use the most.

Blushes, eyeshadows and pressed powder items - now you can scrape the top layer off (but I suck at doing that) so I usually wipe the surface with a clean tissue first, and then spray it down with alcohol (but don't get the whole thing soaked, just enough to sanitize the top later).

Pencil styled items (eyeliner, lipliners, etc) - The best way to clean these is to sharpen it to get a clean tip and then spray it down.

Liquid foundation - I use dior foundation in a pump bottle, so what's inside usually maintains sanitized unless I open the bottle and use it that way - so I just clean the pumper and around the pump area with alcohol and a wipe

Mineral foundation - I use BE and I never dip my brush into the jar, only the lid - So I wipe down the insides of the lids with alcohol and also wipe down the screw parts on the jar

No idea how to sanitize mascara and lipglosses (the only cleaning I do is wipe down the opening and screw area if there's any leaking, but that's not really sanitizing) lol...I guess for mascaras just remember to replace them often (3 months or so is the standard, I guess) since eye infections are not fun


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks Me Jelly, that was really helpful..where do I get this alcohol? Is it like the alcohol they use to clean cuts & wounds? Which one do you use?


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Thanks Me Jelly, that was really helpful..where do I get this alcohol? Is it like the alcohol they use to clean cuts & wounds? Which one do you use?_

 
No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just use rubbing alcohol (the 70%) that you find in any drugstore for sanitizing and cleaning wounds


----------

